# Falecimento da mãe da Vanda /Vanda's mother passed away



## Carfer

Vanda, daqui lhe envio um abraço amigo e a expressão do meu pesar.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda, minhas sinceras condolências a você e à sua família.


----------



## Vanda

Meus agradecimentos a todos os amigos que me enviaram aqui, por facebook, por IM, palavras reconfortantes e bons pensamentos. No momento ainda estou ligada no automático para não ter que lidar com os fatos. Cuido da família e do meu querido pai de 90 anos que perde a companheira de 62 anos de vida conjugal. Que Deus lhes recompense pela solidariedade.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda, sinto muito ter que começar o ano assim. Como disse antes, melhor que a agonia já acabou e que a sua mãe já está finalmente descansando. 
Ânimo.
Um forte abraço,


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Olie. Estamos na correria organizando as coisas.


----------



## uchi.m

Meus pêsames.


----------



## Fernando

Mis condolencias, Vanda.


----------



## Colchonero

Vanda, recibe un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## duvija

Vanda, recién te conocí hace muy poquito. A cualquier edad, perder a los padres es difícil. Te mando un beso grande.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un beso también de mi parte.


----------



## romarsan

Vandinha guapa, un abrazo grandote y todo mi cariño.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Mucho ánimo Vanda.
Siempre he admirado tu forma de ser y estar en el foro.
Estamos contigo.


----------



## Fericire

Meus pêsames, Vanda.


----------



## chamyto

Mucho ánimo, Vanda.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, guapos. No momento ajudo meu velho pai de 90 anos a lidar com as coisas que sobram aos viventes, eu e minhas irmãs. Continuo ligada no piloto automático. Agradeço a todos a solidariedade.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo siento mucho, Vandinha.
No había pasado desde hace un tiempo por este sector del foro (y poco me he acercado al foro en general)
Un gran abrazo, amiga, muy, muy grande, desde la distancia.

E.
_


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Vamp. Ainda estou na casa da família, ajudando meu pai e minha irmã. Acabo de saber do falecimento da mãe de uma amiga criada junto conosco e lá vamos nós passar por todo suplício - junto com minha amiga - de novo, emendando as dores.


----------



## bondia

Vanda, he estado ausente unos días. Te envio mis sinceras condolencias. Cuida mucho a tu padre (y, de paso, a ti misma) Un gran abrazo


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, bondia. Estamos tentando fazer o melhor dentro das circunstâncias.


----------



## merquiades

Acabo de achar este filo e sento muito o que tem passado.  Minha sinceras condolencias; desejo-te muito animo.  Abraços.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dear Vanda, my deepest sympathy to you and your family. 

Herman


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Merquiades e Herman. YOu can imagine, the wound is still bleeding. We need all moral support friends can give us.


----------



## Bahiano

Meus pêsames, Vanda!
Eu sei muito bem que não há palavras que sejam capaz de diminuir a dor no coração. Sendo assim, saiba que tem muitos braços ao seu redor, prontos pra te aquecer, muitas mãos prontas pra enxugar suas lacrimas e muitos ouvidos prontos pra receber seu choro.
Sinto com você!
Ba*h*iano


----------

